# Frame identification please



## eazywind (Jan 23, 2009)

Anyone know who made this frame? Had a late pre war Hawthorne chainring on it. Looks like a Schwinn DX, and a DX tank fits, but the serial numbers don't look like Schwinn's. On the bottom of the crank the top line is stamped 819 and the bottom line is stamped 010322. Had a BF Goodrich badge on it, so the crank was maybe added later?


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 24, 2009)

looks like a prewar dx schwine too me


----------

